# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Report Manager

## Frank

The next product from ASP-db is a total report generator. Many users have suggested the following -

* Web report is not easy to implement. General users cannot even access the database server.

* Reports must cover Html, Pdf, Excel, Aspx in both local and Web mode. 

* Prefer to have the same code language, text or macro code must work in both local (Winform) and Web (WebForm). User should not have to use different code for the two environment.

* The least computer skill, the better.

* Datasources must be totally transparent (Access, Excel, SQL, Oracel, DB2, MySQL, CSV, XML, TEXT). Should be able to load from one source and save it as another. Tables, views, SP must be supported.

* All application files should be generated automatically as much as possible.

* Excel is the most important local tool. Prefer to take Excel sheets to datasource directly. Excel Reports must be totally controlled by code or templates in multiple sheets environment.

Is there such a report tool anywhere ? 

Yes, it is coming... it will be sold as individual and also offered to ASP-db users with active maintenance for just a one time handling fee (dongle based).

Frank

----------

